# my first attempt at modeling



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

i bought dad and i matching AC cobra models to do and heres a couple pics of what i got done so far.








chassis ready for paint








engine complete minus headers.

i might do some work with it later on tonight or tomorrow afternoon. plan on posting more pics soon


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't see the pics mate....

Chris.


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

i actually uploaded them to tiny pic instead up inserting the pictures url.. should work now


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They show as thumbnails


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Only see one pic and it's too small to see anything !!!*


----------

